# Where to put clutch spring on 71' LeMans



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

Just as the title says, I converted it over to a manual and can't find where to hook the return spring onto the frame. I looked at diagrams and can't find a spot. 


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Spring*

are you talking about inside or out inside attaches to the clutch pedal support outside is a smaller spring that just attaches to the throw out arm and the z bar basically just a tension spring it does not go to the frame.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Marty, my 69 has a bracket bolted to the frame to attach the return spring. You can make one probably or see if anyone repro's them for GTO's or Chevelles.


----------



## 1970mint (Oct 27, 2015)

65-67 ones had a tab on firewall.. 68-72 had a bracket bolted to the frame.. My car was factory manual trans.. But at some point the did a m21 swap and removed the bracket.. I have yet to find a replacement , going to fabricate a new one. Here's the cardboard template


----------



## holliday06877 (Jan 13, 2016)

I am in the same situation as the OP if anyone has a pic of the 1969 clutch return spring frame bracket (on the car) with the spring installed that would be great!


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

holliday06877 said:


> I am in the same situation as the OP if anyone has a pic of the 1969 clutch return spring frame bracket (on the car) with the spring installed that would be great!


I need that information for a 69 also. My PO had a bad knee and had the spring taken off out on the frame and put a real light weight one under the dash to the pedal. I bought a new spring and I think I see a hole in the bellcrank, but can't figure where it attaches at the frame end. I think the frame end bracket has been removed. I looked for a repro and have looked in the restoration book, but have had no luck. I can make one if I had a picture of the bracket attached to the frame.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't know if this will help, but here is what the 1968 attachment looks like. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have seen that picture. The "body mount bracket" is what I need to see, where it mounts. Also not sure if the 69 is the same as the 68.


----------



## holliday06877 (Jan 13, 2016)

Again I am in the same predicament as MAP53, Here is a pic with some doodling of where I think the bracket should be. I am not super particular of it being 100% OEM look but want it to be in the correct location for proper functionality.


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

holliday06877 said:


> Again I am in the same predicament as MAP53, Here is a pic with some doodling of where I think the bracket should be. I am not super particular of it being 100% OEM look but want it to be in the correct location for proper functionality.


That's where I figured it should be also. A confirmation from somebody would seal the deal though.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1970mint (Oct 27, 2015)

Have a 1970 lemans that was an original 3 speed manual car converted to an m21,.
I had threaded holes on Frame under z bar. I made my own bracket for return spring


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Was hoping someone would put up a pic. Will look on my red car.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

*pictures attached*

This is the best I could do on my 1970 LeMans. I don't have a lift and took about 20 pictures to get a couple good ones. I know it's hard to see but there is a tab that holds the speedometer cable and the spot where the spring attaches is cupped. Also, the bracket attaches pretty close to where the frame bends in at the bottom of the firewall. Also, I know I still need to tuck the brake line a bit better against the frame. 

Keep in mind I was on my back so these pictures are upside down. 

I hope these help. Let me know if you need more and I will try to jack the car up higher this weekend to get more for you.


----------

